# amount of protein



## ra55562 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is too much protein harmful to the body in any way??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes and no...

Yes if you have any kidney issues

No because what is classed as to much?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Too much protein can be a waste to your wallet as well.

Also too few carbs and protein will be converted into glucose by the body(gluconeogenesis).


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

will that be which type or source of protein, or it doesn't really matter?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

akalatengo said:


> will that be which type or source of protein, or it doesn't really matter?


 Can be any type once the body has broken it down into amino acids.

If there is a lack of protein and carbs, your body can use fat or start breaking down your muscles as fuel as well. Lovely.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks yanny


----------

